# New Type 1 Diabetes Genes Found



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2011)

Researchers have identified a new set of genes that may increase risk for type 1 diabetes.

Type 1 diabetes is the form of the disease that occurs when the body produces little to no insulin, which is the hormone that helps the body keep blood sugar (glucose) levels in check. As a result, glucose builds up in the bloodstream. This leads to the symptoms of type 1 diabetes. People with type 1 diabetes must take insulin every day.

http://diabetes.webmd.com/news/20110929/new-type-1-diabetes-genes-found


----------

